# Losing patience with my pup



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Well, gals and guys...I need your help. My Paulie is a bit over 8 months old and cannot be trusted anywhere in the house. Most of the time he is gated in the kitchen unless I take him into a room where I might be sitting (so I can watch him every minute!) and have him on leash most of the time. He is very aggressive with my other guy (still bites his tail, ears, etc.) But my biggest thing is that he is so destructive. Today he chewed my glasses for the 6th time-I am embarrassed to keep taking them for repair-he gets them out of my purse quickly if I forget and leave the room-he chewed up a 20-dollar bill from my b-day card Saturday....he has chewed furniture, wires from Ipods and Wii game, pulls tissues out of boxes and tears up, grocery pads, he cannot even have a dog pillow in his crate at night like the other as he will tear it up. We are starting obedience training this weekend with both poodles but my Levi just has not been anything like this. Paulie comes from a heavily championed line inc. both his parents...may sound silly, but does this make him more difficult? He is worse than our GSD was as a pup....not even close! Any suggestions will be appreciated.:hammer:


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Put him on a leash attached to a door or chair or your belt loop in the same room you are in; have plenty of "Good" things for him to chew on. Kongs are one of the best. Find toys that work his mind if you can not watch him one hundred percent and make sure he is penned. He is at an age that really chews and needs to cut his molars in. With his high matabolism he may not need a bed. My sister-in-laws Lab never liked anything in his cage, to hot. My boy didn't like anything for several years. Also they like to shread and rip at that age. All normal just needs 100 percent of your attention if loose.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Paulie sounds like my kind of dog! Smart. A bored Poodle is into mischief, and the smarter they are, the more mischief they make! LOL 

Engage Paulie's brain with games designed to make him think and problem solve. 

Implement NILIF into daily life immediately. 

Establish a daily routine with structure. Dogs, just like children, thrive on structure and routine.

30-minute down/stays every day.

Teach him to put his toys away.

Ensure he's getting enough exercise. Walks don't cut it. A combination of mental stimulation and physical release will do wonders for those busy-body-into-everything-mischief makers! LOL


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

That's what I fugured about him being too smart. The major problem is my other poodle is like a little person and wants to be with me all the time. And if I have Paulie out of the kitchen to teach and socialize, then Levi will be have to be gated in the kitchen and he whines and cries not being with me. Paulie does not react that way-he is more independent and self-confident-so I end up taking Levi out more and leaving Paulie in the kitchen-if I just had Paulie to work with alone, it would be easier...the whining really gets to me. Thanks for listening and advice!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

mandi said:


> That's what I fugured about him being too smart. The major problem is my other poodle is like a little person and wants to be with me all the time. And if I have Paulie out of the kitchen to teach and socialize, then Levi will be have to be gated in the kitchen and he whines and cries not being with me. Paulie does not react that way-he is more independent and self-confident-so I end up taking Levi out more and leaving Paulie in the kitchen-if I just had Paulie to work with alone, it would be easier...the whining really gets to me. Thanks for listening and advice!


With a little management and repetition, you'll be able to work with one while the other is either gated in another room, or, in the crate. Work on things with Levi to boost confidence. I often have 2-3 foster dogs in addition to my own, and while I can walk the 3 Poodles together, I'm not about to add the fosters! So, I usually take them out in pairs, except for my puppy, Lucia, so I can work with her solo on various training. My dogs don't whine or cry when left behind because they've learned it doesn't work. I still go, and they're still left behind, so they gave it up.

Hang in there!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

You are right-thanks poodleholic...I needed some advice and motivation....I had two or three pups at the same time 17 years ago...but they did not get on my nerves as my sons were still at home to do stuff with them, I was working full-time and we had a doggie door for them to run in and out...now it is just me and the pups during the day and I am rather stiff and sore with arthritis esp in this colder weather-coldest it has been here in over a decade....so I will do more scheduling as I know they are both bright poodles.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

How much exercise does he get a day? 
Upping his exercise regimen could improve his behaviour a lot. 
You could also start by teaching him to pick up things for you or get things for you. That will keep him busy and give him a "purpose".


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Can Levi have a peanut butter stuffed Kong while he's gated in the kitchen (or something else he likes alot that would keep him occupied while you train w/Paulie??) Just a thought...


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

The funny (or not so) thing about Levi is he would really rather be with me than left in the kitchen with treats...I just have to get used to his fussing and whining-ever since I first brought Levi home he sat in my lap and threw his paws around my shoulders-he was just like a little kid-I have never seen a dog as affectionate as he is-and Paulie is just not that emotionally "needy" so he stays quiet alone in the kitchen (unless I am sitting in the living room where he can see me)-plus it is ever so much easier to take Levi out with me than Paulie as I really can't turn my back on Paulie because of his mischief.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Mandi - I posted this the other day and found it pretty interesting:

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=4659


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Use Bitter Apple or something similar on your electrical cords at the same time you're correcting him. You have to keep spraying it on because it doesn't work after it dries, but it doesn't take long for a smart dog to associate the item with the bitter taste. 

I agree about increased exercise--Teddy can be such a brat when he hasn't had enough.

Hang in there!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

I found that Orville LOVED the bitter apple.. so I started to use diluted vinegar.. that works too


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

I used to volunteer at the humain society here and most puppies are given up between 7 mo and a year or so. Remember he is a teenage dog. I agree with what eveyone elce here has said, more exersize, give him a job, tricks are great and routine, routine. I had a friend with a choc lab that was 9 mo at the time, She came to work and said that she was now able to leave maggie alone in the house uncrated, I remember thinking, are you sure? Long story short when she went home maggie had eaten half of her couch, there was stuffing everywhere. Happy ending tho with regular walks, trips to the dog park, and classes she has matured into a wonderful calm happy dog.


----------

